
Thinking, Fast and Slow: Efforts to Reduce Youthful Crime in Chicago - MaysonL
http://www.nber.org/digest/jul15/w21178.html
======
nine_k
Teaching people to stop and consciously think in tense situations help reduce
their arrests rate.

Sounds kind of obvious, but very nice to see it actually applied in practice.

